# Μα τι είναι επιτέλους αυτή η νομή;



## Palavra (Aug 12, 2015)

Όσοι μεταφράζουν νομικά κείμενα προς τα αγγλικά, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχουν κάποια στιγμή συναντήσει στις μεταφράσεις τους τον όρο _*νομή*_, συνήθως μάλιστα στο τρίπτυχο «κυριότητα, νομή και κατοχή».

Αν κάνουμε μια σύντομη αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο για το πώς αποδίδεται ο όρος αυτός στα αγγλικά, θα βρούμε ένα σωρό απαντήσεις, με κυριότερες τις *possession*, *occupancy* και *seizin*. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, οι λύσεις αυτές δεν είναι ικανοποιητικές και οφείλονται στην προσπάθεια να αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά ολόκληρο το παραπάνω τρίπτυχο με αντιστοιχία 1 προς 1.

*Γιατί όμως δεν μας κάνουν οι όροι seizin, possession και occupation;*

Ο μόνος όρος που πλησιάζει εννοιολογικά στην έννοια της νομής είναι ο *possession*. Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με το Black's Law Dictionary, possession σημαίνει *(1) *The fact of having or holding property in one's power, *(2)* The right under which one may exercise control over something to the exclusion of all others, *(3)* The detention or use of a physical thing with the intent to hold it as one's own, (4) property.  *Καλύπτει, επομένως, και την νομή και την κατοχή.* 

Οι υπόλοιποι δύο όροι δεν αποτελούν, κατά τη γνώμη μου, καλές εναλλακτικές.

Στην περίπτωση του occupancy, έχουμε λήψη της κυριότητας ενός πράγματος το οποίο δεν έχει κύριο και στην περίπτωση του seizin έχουμε απλώς ένα συνώνυμο της κυριότητας με διάφορες προεκτάσεις, ανάλογα με την έννομη τάξη στην οποία το συναντούμε.

Σε αυτό εδώ το άρθρο θα δούμε ένα παράδειγμα μισθωτή ο οποίος εγκατέστησε στο ακίνητο υπομισθωτή. Ο εκμισθωτής, δηλαδή ο ιδιοκτήτης του ακινήτου, αρνήθηκε να δώσει τη συγκατάθεσή του για την υπεκμίσθωση, καθώς θεωρούσε ότι η κατοχή του ακινήτου είχε αλλάξει χέρια. Το δικαστήριό όμως έκρινε ότι ο μισθωτής είχε την *possession* του ακινήτου, καθώς το επισκεπτόταν συχνά για να διαπιστώσει ότι όλα ήταν εντάξει και ότι αυτό βρισκόταν σε καλή κατάσταση, και ο υπομισθωτής την *occupation*, καθώς χρησιμοποιούσε το ακίνητο για την επαγγελματική του δραστηριότητα. 

Στα ελληνικά, και εάν οι όροι δεν εμφανίζονταν μαζί όπως εδώ, θα λέγαμε ότι και ο μισθωτής αλλά και ο υπομισθωτής είχαν την *κατοχή *του ακινήτου - μη με ρωτήσετε πώς θα μεταφράζαμε την εν λόγω δικαστική απόφαση, όμως, αυτό θέλει ξεχωριστό σημείωμα :)

*Ναι, αλλά ακόμα δεν εξήγησες τι είναι η νομή.*

Το πρόβλημα που περιγράψαμε ως τώρα φυσικά ξεκινάει από το ό,τι πρέπει να μεταφέρουμε όρους ανάμεσα σε δύο νομικές υπογλώσσες στις οποίες δεν υπάρχει το ίδιο πραγματολογικό ισοδύναμο. Ας δούμε λοιπόν τι γίνεται στην Ελλάδα:

Το άρθρο 974 του Αστικού Κώδικα μας λέει: *Όποιος απέκτησε τη φυσική εξουσία πάνω στο πράγμα (κατοχή) είναι νομέας του, αν ασκεί την εξουσία αυτή με διάνοια κυρίου.* Επομένως, την έννοια της νομής καθορίζει η διάνοια κυρίου, δηλαδή η πρόθεση ενός προσώπου να ασκεί πάνω στο αντικείμενο αποκλειστική εξουσία κυριότητας. Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, έστω ότι έχουμε ένα οικόπεδο σε μια περιοχή μακριά από το σπίτι μας. Προβαίνουμε σε πράξεις νομής όταν το επισκεπτόμαστε ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα, βάζουμε σε αυτό περίφραξη, φροντίζουμε να μην μας το καταπατήσει ο γείτονας και φυτεύουμε σε αυτό δέντρα. Το αντιμετωπίζουμε δηλαδή σαν να είναι δικό μας για αόριστο διάστημα και κάνουμε σε αυτό μόνιμες αλλαγές.

Επομένως, η νομή είναι ένας όρος που συνοδεύει την κυριότητα και όχι την κατοχή. Ο μισθωτής ενός διαμερίσματος δεν έχει τη νομή του, διότι δεν θεωρεί ότι το διαμέρισμα είναι δικό του, αλλά αντίθετα γνωρίζει και παραδέχεται ότι αυτό ανήκει στον σπιτονοικοκύρη του. Ο μισθωτής έχει την *κατοχή* του διαμερίσματος ενώ ο σπιτονοικοκύρης την *κυριότητα* και τη *νομή*. 

Θα ανοίξω μια μικρή παρένθεση με την ελπίδα να ξεκαθαρίσει λίγο περισσότερο το τοπίο: η νομή και η κυριότητα δεν συμπίπτουν πάντα. Παραδείγματος χάριν, ένας κλέφτης που αρπάζει μια τσάντα στο δρόμο δεν έχει την κυριότητα της τσάντας, έχει όμως την κατοχή της και τη νομή της, καθώς την αρπάζει με σκοπό να γίνει δική του. Ένας άνθρωπος που περιποιείται ένα εγκαταλελειμμένο χωράφι για πολλά χρόνια (το σπέρνει, το ποτίζει, μαζεύει τους καρπούς) θεωρείται ότι έχει τη νομή του και όταν περάσουν 20 χρόνια μπορεί να αποκτήσει και την κυριότητά του - η γνωστή σε όλους μας χρησικτησία*.

Δεν θα ήθελα να δώσω περισσότερα παραδείγματα καθώς η χρήση του όρου αυτού στις διάφορες υποπεριπτώσεις του ελληνικού Α.Κ. είναι αρκετά εκτενής και σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις σύνθετη, επομένως μπορεί να μπερδευτούμε.

Αν ωστόσο αντέξατε να διαβάσετε ως εδώ, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και να κλείσω ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου, η καλύτερη λύση είναι ο όρος *possession with animus domini (with the intent to hold as one's own)* και, σε αντιδιαστολή με την κατοχή, *simple possession*.



______________
* Η χρησικτησία αυτή λέγεται «έκτακτη» και για να μη σας κουράσω, δεν θα πω τίποτα περισσότερο εδώ χωρίς το δικηγόρο μου :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2015)

Πολύ ωραίο. Κάποιοι έξω, σε άλλα δικαιικά συστήματα, έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει τον όρο *owner-like possession*. Είναι οικονομικός και ίσως θα μας εξυπηρετούσε κι εμάς.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 12, 2015)

Καλό. Συνώνυμο του civil possession της Λουιζιάνας, που είναι νομίζω ισοδύναμο της νομής. Προσοχή μόνο: επειδή συχνά κι εγώ έχω καταφύγει στο δίκαιο της Λουιζιάνας για άντληση όρων (για να αποδώσω, για παράδειγμα, την ένσταση διζήσεως), ανακάλυψα ότι κανείς δεν τους καταλαβαίνει εκτός κι αν έχει κάποια επαφή με ρωμαϊκού τύπου δίκαια, όπως το ελληνικό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 13, 2015)

Πολύ ωραίο, Παλ! Ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 13, 2015)

:up: Πολύ χρήσιμο! 
Και πόσο μας παιδεύει εμάς που δεν κάνουμε συνήθως νομικά κείμενα και καμιά φορά μας ξεπέφτει και κανένα...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 13, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά :)
Να προσθέσω αυτόν εδώ τον πολύ χρήσιμο λίνκο που βρήκα για το possession, όπου θα δούμε και τη διάκριση που γίνεται στη Λουιζιάνα (possession και civil possession για την κατοχή και τη νομή αντίστοιχα).

Επειδή ίσως παραξενεύει αυτή η συνεχής αναφορά μου εκεί, ίσως είναι χρήσιμο να ξεκαθαριστεί ότι καθώς η Λουιζιάνα ήταν ισπανική και στη συνέχεια γαλλική αποικία, δεν είχε ποτέ το κοινοδίκαιο που ισχύει στις υπόλοιπες ΗΠΑ. Μέχρι σήμερα, το νομικό της σύστημα είναι βασισμένο στο ηπειρωτικό δίκαιο και ως εκ τούτου υπάρχουν σε αυτό έννοιες που δεν υπάρχουν αυτούσιες στο κοινοδίκαιο.


----------

